# Wauk-A-Way Bellringer



## horsefeather (Jan 14, 2011)

I know a lot of you on here know, or have seen, 'Bell' (as he was called). His owners, David and Sondra Langton of Lazy L's

farm lost this beautiful black and white Shetland Stallion on January 13, 2011. David showed Bell to many championships both in ASPC and Pinto. Over the last several years David has shown a beautiful, black and white mare, Lazy L's Southern Belle. She is a daughter of Bell and like her dad has won many, many top awards. Curt and I want to extend our greatest sympathy to our friends, David and Sondra. Bell will be greatly missed by them and others who knew him. Just remember friends, he is now racing across the Rainbow Valley letting all there see his beauty, and you'll see him again!

Pam and Curt


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 14, 2011)

_I'm terribly sorry and extend my sympathy to them...._


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for thier loss.






It hurts very badly to to lose a loved one.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 14, 2011)

Im so sorry for their loss

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## supaspot (Jan 15, 2011)

so sorry


----------



## Lewella (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My sympathy goes out to Dave & Sondra on their loss.


----------



## Karen S (Jan 17, 2011)

My condolences on "Bells" passing. He was a beautiful stallion and fun to watch in the show ring.

Karen


----------

